# Heringe in den Niederlanden



## Koghaheiner (25. März 2011)

Da die Wassertemperaturen an der 10 Grad Grenze kratzen, schon jemand auf Hering an der Schleuse Brouwersdam gewesen?

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Hallo, gewesen bin ich da noch nicht, aber die Berichte von den Kuttern (theo und Co) zeigen eigentlich noch Fänge von mega Wittlingen. Bis zu 53cm sollen die Gross sein. Von Heringen weit und breit nix. Nicht das die erst wieder im Mai kommen. Oder hoffe ich das? Vorher ist es Terminlich schlecht.


----------



## Koghaheiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo, gewesen bin ich da noch nicht, aber die Berichte von den Kuttern (theo und Co) zeigen eigentlich noch Fänge von mega Wittlingen. Bis zu 53cm sollen die Gross sein. Von Heringen weit und breit nix. Nicht das die erst wieder im Mai kommen. Oder hoffe ich das? Vorher ist es Terminlich schlecht.




Also im Mai haben die Hornhechte normalerweise da schon Topzeit..! Hmm, hier nen Link zu ner Wetterstation ca. 1000 m Luftline weg von der Schleuse..

http://www.weerstation-denosse.nl/


----------



## brummy010 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

ich schaare auch schon mit den hufen


----------



## Ted (5. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Gibts schon was Neuses von den Heringen am Brouwersdam? Ich werde über Oster da sein. Hat jemand erfahrungen wie es um die Zeit aussehen dürfte? Oder was die Hornhechte dann wohl machen?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Moin!
Braucht man zum Heringsangeln an der Küste/ am Hafen irdendwelche Papiere?
Ich werde da nicht richtig schlau draus. Danke schonmal
Gruss ROY


----------



## Ted (6. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Am offenen Meer brauchst Du keinen Schein. Im Grevelinger Meer allerdings schon. Schau mal hier rein: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm
Da findest Du alle Infos die Du benötigst.


----------



## leuchtturm (12. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Moin, ich bin über Ostern auch auf Heringsjagd. Allerdings sind wir in Domburg/Zeeland. Habt Ihr auch für diese Gegend Tipps für gute Stellen auf Hering vom Ufer aus? Ich hab gelesen, dass Vlissingen wohl eine gute Mole hat. Habt Ihr da nähere Angaben?


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Lt. Buschtrommeln wurden gestern auf dem Grevelingermeer in der Zeit von 10-15 Uhr von 2 Mann 150stk gefangen. Die hälfte waren unter 20cm (wurden deswegen zurück gesetzt) der Rest 25-30cm. Scheint langsam los zu gehen.


----------



## Koghaheiner (15. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Hmm, wir haben ja kein Boot zur Zeit... und auf die üblichen Schleusengemetzel hab ich keine Lust.. mal sehen.. evnt. an Ostern..

Guß

Kogha


----------



## Ted (20. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Weiss jemand wie es im Moment mit den Heringen aussieht? Ich bin übers Wochenende dort und hoffe dass sie nicht schon durch sind...
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## brummy010 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

wir werden auch am sonntag mal hoch fahren , sind dann mit dem schlauch vorm browersdamm


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ich drücke euch die Daumen. Lt Eintrag in die Buschtrommel gab es auf einem Boot am Sontag ganze 3 Heringe zu fangen.


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ich werde ab morgen über das Wochenende auch auf Heringe gehen.
Hoffen wir mal, dass pünktlich zu Ostern die ersten Schwärme eintreffen. 
Ich berichte dann ...


----------



## Peter K. (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ich war vor 1 Woche an der Spülschleuse in Renesse..

C.a 40 Angler, aber jeder hatte seine 100-200 Heringe.. also kann man sagen, dass die Zeit reif ist!


----------



## leuchtturm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Wir fahren heute Abend nach Domburg. Ich werde Euch berichten, wenn es was zu fangen gibt......allen frohe Ostern und dicke ...äh....Fische, was sonst?


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Boot vorhanden für Herringe zu Angeln aber der Fahrer mit PKW Diesel ist abgesprungen am 21.04 um 20.30uhr )!! – ist jemand Interessiert auf Herringe vom Boot aus zu Angeln und ein PKW Diesel mit Anhängerkupplung besitzt( Angelgebiet Brouwersdamm vor der Schleuse ) ( über Spritkosten wird man sich schon einig - denke ich mal - da ich ja Boot zu verfügung stelle ) können  bis zu 3-4 Personen im Boot  ( Boot Fiberline G12 )   Angeln wenn man nicht zu viel Sachen mit nimmt,zb: 1ne Rute – kleiner Koffer mit Blei + Hacken’s + kleine Tasche mit Essen+Trinken n Eimer mit Deckel für Fische. Wer Interesse hätte kann sich gerne melden.Bin bis Oster Montag in Roermond auf Campingplatz und komme erst Montag gegen ca 19 Uhr nach Hause - werde dann mal hier oder eMail ( PN ) nachschauen ob jemand Lust hat. ( Fahrzeiten wären nicht schlecht Di 26.04 oder 27.04 Mittwoch ( morgens hin - (späten) mittag zurück --oder  (Fr-29.04 oder Sa 30.04 ?? ) Bin aus der Umgebung  Plz:52531 ( Kreis Heinsberg )
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bootsrookie (23. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen, ich war vom19. - 22.04. auf dem Grevelinger Meer unterwegs. Die Ausbeute an der Brauwerssluis war absolut mager. Nur Miniheringe <5cm sonst nix. Auch die Kollegen in den anderen Booten und oben auf der Schleuse sind komplett leer ausgegangen. 
Vor der Schleuse an der Nordseeseite war der Teufel los. Hier kamen die Hornhechte und Seehunde bis in den EInlauflaufbreich der Schleuse. Also: Super Wetter, traumhaftes Wasser zum Bootfahren, aber die Heringe hatten wohl keinen Bock....#q


----------



## Peter K. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

@Bootsrookie

also wurde an der Schleuse zum Grevelinger Meer wenig gefangen und an der Nordseeseite wurden Hornhechte gefangen?


----------



## Ted (24. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ich war von donnerstag bis heute dort und kann nur bestätigen, dass es schlecht aussieht. an der schleuse waren fast nur kleine heringe zu fangen. in vier stunden grade mal 7 die in ordnung waren. das eine mal war mir dann auch schon genug. Hornhechte sind meines wssens auch noch nicht wirklich zu fangen. hab auch nur einen in der schleuse gesehen und die jenigen die versucht haben welche zu fangen sind leer ausgegangen.


----------



## Peter K. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Das ist aber komisch, vor einer Woche, haben wir noch 150 Heringe pro Mann gefangen, woran kann das liegen, dass es so schlecht geworden ist?


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (25. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ich war von Freitag bis gestern Abend an der See.

Ort: Schleuse zwischen Grevelinger Meer und Nordseestrand

Samstag: 13 Uhr -16.30 Uhr  5 Heringe > 20 cm / 10 < 20 cm
Sonntag: 10.30 Uhr  - 13.30 Uhr 2 Heringe > 20 cm  /ca. 30 < 20 cm

Besonders am Sonntag war einiges an den Schleusen los.Wirklich viel gefangen wurde aber nicht. Am Samstag war ich mit meinen Fängen noch gut bedient.

Achja: Samstag wurde auch mehrmals kontrolliert. Ohne Erlaubnis sollte man es nicht versuchen...


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden, der zwischenzeitlich nochmal an den Schleusen in Brouwersdam gewesen ist? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Peter K. (28. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

@Grenzangler..

wie kann es sein, dass eine Woche zuvor, unzählige gefangen wurden?

Weißt du ab wann man auf der Nordseeseite auf Makrele bzw Hornhecht angeln kann?


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Boot für Herings - Angeln vorhanden – wer hat ein Pkw Diesel ( von den Spritkosten günstiger ) mit Ahk und hätte Lust am Freitag 29.04.11 oder am Samstag 30.04.11 auf Heringe Angeln zu fahren – NL Brouwersdamm vor der Schleuse, ich stelle das Boot und beteilige mich auch etwas an den Fahrkosten,- können insgesamt 3-4 Personen (bequem ) im Boot Angeln, von ca 6.30 uhr(auf dem Wasser ) bis ca 15.00 – 16.00 uhr. Bin aus der Umgebung 52531 ( Kreis Heinsberg = HS )
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Peter K. (28. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

@Lumpi

sind am Samstag den 30.04 dort. Leider habe ich keine AHK, aber nen Diesel

Noch eine Frage an alle:

Gibt es für den Damm auch Tages/Wochenkarten, oder nur den VisPass? Wollte einen Freund mitnehmen, der nur einmal im Jahr mitkommt.

Bitte um Infos!


----------



## Ted (29. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Es gibt leider nur Jahreskarten.


----------



## Peter K. (29. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Ja aber es gibt doch den ZeeVispas und der kostet wohl viel weniger... damit kann man im Grevelinger Meer fischen, weiß jemand was der kostet?


----------



## brummy010 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

mhhhhhhhh , also ich habe mir vorletztes jahr noch den tages schein gekauft , war eine ortschaft vorm browersdam  , weiß nicht mehr wie die hieß . in so einem torismusbüro .

weiß auch ob die es geändert haben ????


----------



## Ted (30. April 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine der ZeeVispas kostet so um die 21€.


----------



## Peter K. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

War gestern an der Schleuse von 16-20, es lief sehr gut, hatte meine 250-300 Heringe, c.a 150 über 20cm...


----------



## zeebarsch2 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Hallo, gibt es schon meldungen aus holland ??????


----------



## brummy010 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Heringe in den Niederlanden*

Moin Moin 

Kratz Kratz |rolleyes

Sollte bald losgehen , ich scharre auch schon .

Weiß zufällig jemand wie es ausschaut , wenn ich mit meiner Shatland da an der Slippe am Steg mal übernachten will , was ich da so alles brauce . Genemigungen usw , gebühren ?????


----------

